# Buckeye Lake fish Ohio



## Nick Collins (Apr 21, 2016)

My 10 year old son caught 2 fish Ohios in one day last Thursday.









Sent from my SM-A600P using Tapatalk


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice Job


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Fished there yesterday, did not do that good! Excellent work!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Fantastic! So good to see kids fishing. So what is working at Buckeye these days for Saugeye? We don't see many reports from Buckeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice fish! So good to see the kids get on them!


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Tell him to get a hair cut lol


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry about the haircut thing .I thought you were my nephew,He has a son same age.and fishes Buckeye


----------



## Nick Collins (Apr 21, 2016)

That's okay I have been trying to get him to cut it for awhile now.

Sent from my SM-A600P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Collins (Apr 21, 2016)

Caught them trolling crankbaits.

Sent from my SM-A600P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was at Buckeye tonight. caught one respectabled saugeye trolling bandidt i think..The water temp was hot. In places, 95. Other places 92. cruised around to crusie around..


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

sixtyminutes said:


> Fantastic! So good to see kids fishing. So what is working at Buckeye these days for Saugeye? We don't see many reports from Buckeye.


Only stories I have heard was from the few deep spots with live bait. The water temps are just to hot right now unless you get in the water at day break.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a couple more weeks before I can get in my kayak again. But the best bite for my friends,and me when I was getting out has been the heat of the day. Noon and on. "Fishslim" has been saying it for years now. It took a few years for to catch on,and find my own spots that produce this time of year. But from both him and personal experience, I have learned alot of big saugeyes feed during the hottest part of the day this time of year. And there feeding on shad. So all of your typical cranks an swims will do the job. Look for big balls of this years shad hatch swimming along the surface in shallow water. If you have boats going thru those shad balls even better. If theres a little current in the area,plus all of the above,then chances are you found the money spot. The craziest thing to me is,this is most effective during these long stretches of humid 90°+days. And a day of nicer cooler say low to mid 80's seems to shut this bite down. And your better off covering water trolling cranks out deeper were fish are less effected bye fronts. 
Like I said,it took me a few years,more to build up the confidence to keep trying in this insane heat. Only because it goes against everything I've read and learned about summer time walleye and saugeye in the past. And tbh I would of never kept trying if it wasnt for fishslim always trying to teach us about this. Summer after summer.... 

Sgirl,how you doing on fillets?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Funny this came up... I was on Buckeye the other afternoon. Got tired fishing for Bass in the 95 degree water so I picked a spot to troll and was able catch a 16 inch+Saugeye in like 2.5ft of water On a square bill bandit no less. Lots of line let out though...I was dragging through bottom.

Was also surprised to see this relic out floating.. It was working.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hot water increases the fish's metabolism. They gotta eat!! 

You just gotta find where they're doing it!


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I have a couple more weeks before I can get in my kayak again. But the best bite for my friends,and me when I was getting out has been the heat of the day. Noon and on. "Fishslim" has been saying it for years now. It took a few years for to catch on,and find my own spots that produce this time of year. But from both him and personal experience, I have learned alot of big saugeyes feed during the hottest part of the day this time of year. And there feeding on shad. So all of your typical cranks an swims will do the job. Look for big balls of this years shad hatch swimming along the surface in shallow water. If you have boats going thru those shad balls even better. If theres a little current in the area,plus all of the above,then chances are you found the money spot. The craziest thing to me is,this is most effective during these long stretches of humid 90°+days. And a day of nicer cooler say low to mid 80's seems to shut this bite down. And your better off covering water trolling cranks out deeper were fish are less effected bye fronts.
> Like I said,it took me a few years,more to build up the confidence to keep trying in this insane heat. Only because it goes against everything I've read and learned about summer time walleye and saugeye in the past. And tbh I would of never kept trying if it wasnt for fishslim always trying to teach us about this. Summer after summer....
> 
> Sgirl,how you doing on fillets?



HI there, I still have a good bit. So far I have had basted in beer, grilled in lemon and deep fried with home cut fries. Thank you so much for thinking of me. I am still hanging on to dreams of getting back out on the water this year. Times like this I really miss my pontoon. Stay safe and enjoy the good weather while it lasts. Any day fishing is a good day!


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Hi everyone. I was told there is a lot of dead fish in several of the coves. ODNR states it is due to water temp. And low oxigen. We need some rain. Hope everyone is having a good summer.
Sandra


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

And there's your rain.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Was out fishing in the rain today and it must have turned them on fishing was good it was wiper City then they stop eyes started eating it was a grand time casting out in the deeper water and slow reeling in in to the shallow points .... and the best part was the water temperature dropped by 5° I saw no dead fish in the canals and I happened to live on the shallowest one on the lake lots of little Fry swimming all over the canal I live on


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

sixtyminutes said:


> And there's your rain.


Barely enough to wet the grass.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

1basshunter said:


> Was out fishing in the rain today and it must have turned them on fishing was good it was wiper City then they stop eyes started eating it was a grand time casting out in the deeper water and slow reeling in in to the shallow points .... and the best part was the water temperature dropped by 5° I saw no dead fish in the canals and I happened to live on the shallowest one on the lake lots of little Fry swimming all over the canal I live on


Hi, I am house bound so I am getting second hand news. There are a few Buckeye Lake pages on facebook and the dead fish has been the topic for several days. I sure hope we don't lose to many, just starting to get back from the new dam issue. I live at the beach and before this pan-dam-it. I was hauling in a good amount of keepers. You take care and feel free to give this old lady a shout out if you need a fishing friend for the day, would love to get out in a boat to fish. Got rid of mine 2 years ago, wasn't able to use it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sgirl said:


> Hi, I am house bound so I am getting second hand news. There are a few Buckeye Lake pages on facebook and the dead fish has been the topic for several days. I sure hope we don't lose to many, just starting to get back from the new dam issue. I live at the beach and before this pan-dam-it. I was hauling in a good amount of keepers. You take care and feel free to give this old lady a shout out if you need a fishing friend for the day. "Smiling"


I think it will be fine. I walked a few banks out there yesterday on the west an an northwest parts of the lake an didnt see any floaters or bites. 
There is a really strong population of saugeyes in there right now. It's going to be a great fall out there!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

After the rain stop the bait fish started jumping all over in the canal so I started casting out a swimbait. Just casting into the baitfish and slow rolling it back got 4 bass all about this size


----------

